# kernel oops at boot, EIP: c030b275 (SOLVED)

## voltairien

Hello,

I have a DELL PowerEdge 2850, all is correct with a 2.6.9-r4 or 2.6.10-r4 kernel.

Since 2.6.11-r11 (didn't try other 2.6.11rX), there is a oops at boot :

```
SCSI device sda: drive cahe: write through

Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000058

 printing eip:

c030b275

*pde = 00474001

*pte = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

SMP

Modules linked in:

CPU:    3

EIP:    0060:[<c030b275>]    Not tainted VLI

EFLAGS: 00010282   (2.6.11-gentoo-r11)
```

And it stop. But with other kernel, it's okay of course.

Does i have to report a bug ? i didn't find this problem elsewhere ...

Thx

V.

 # emerge info

```

Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.3.5-20050130, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1, 2.6.9-gentoo-r4 i686       )

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.9-gentoo-r4 i686 Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.80GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.12

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.5 [2.3.5 (#1, Apr 29 2005, 09:30:50)]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    [Not Present]

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.5, 1.8.5-r3, 1.6.3, 1.4_p6

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r10

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.16

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown        /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvi       pdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/c       onfig/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control /var/www"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X acpi alsa apache2 apm arts avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts crypt cups emboss encode esd fam        foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtk2 imagemagick imap imlib ipv6 jpeg ldap libg++ libwww mad mbox m       ikmod motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nis nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl php png python qui       cktime readline samba sdl spell ssh ssl svga tcpd tetex tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb vorbis xm       l2 xmms xv zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

cat /proc/cpuinfo

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 4

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.80GHz

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 2794.018

cache size      : 1024 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 5

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr s         se sse2 ss ht tm pbe lm pni monitor ds_cpl cid xtpr

bogomips        : 5521.40

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 4

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.80GHz

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 2794.018

cache size      : 1024 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 5

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr s         se sse2 ss ht tm pbe lm pni monitor ds_cpl cid xtpr

bogomips        : 5570.56

processor       : 2

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 4

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.80GHz

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 2794.018

cache size      : 1024 KB

physical id     : 3

siblings        : 2

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 5

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr s         se sse2 ss ht tm pbe lm pni monitor ds_cpl cid xtpr

bogomips        : 5570.56

processor       : 3

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 4

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.80GHz

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 2794.018

cache size      : 1024 KB

physical id     : 3

siblings        : 2

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 5

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr s         se sse2 ss ht tm pbe lm pni monitor ds_cpl cid xtpr

bogomips        : 5570.56

```

----------

## voltairien

After a new

```

make clean

make mrproper

make ...

```

It works ...  :Smile: 

----------

